# NAB Takes Aim at XM Weather Product



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The National Association of Broadcasters is taking issue with XM Satellite Radio's newest offering - a detailed, real-time weather service - and whether the new product could deliver local forecasts and information.

In a letter sent to the Federal Communications Commission, the NAB's Jack Goodman said the new weather service apparently allows users to receive localized weather information via satellite. It's the latest claim from the association concerning talk of XM delivering locally-differentiated programming, and whether local content is appropriate for a nationally-based satellite radio service.

"XM's latest announcement reinforces the need for the Commission to include a condition in any final license for DARS (Digital Audio Radio Service - or satellite radio service) repeaters that bars the use of the DARS networks to deliver programming to consumers in one market that is different from that delivered to consumers in another market," Goodman said in his letter.

For months, the NAB has been at odds over suggestions about XM's pursuit of local programming, as well as talk about a patent that would permit the company to offer locally-differentiated programming.

A press release on the new weather service never mentioned the availability of localized forecasts, outside of the real-time and detailed offerings from the new product. The service, which is being offered in partnership with Baron Services and Weather Works, can deliver information to a map display device that can be installed in the cockpit of aircraft, at the helm of marine vessels and on board emergency response vehicles.

XM spokesperson Chance Patterson said the weather service is valuable tool for the aviation and marine businesses as well as emergency services. "XM's weather service is another important marketing opportunity beyond our core national audio service, which continues to perform well," he said.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

